# Systema Work Out...



## GouRonin (Aug 18, 2002)

When working out in Systema what do you like to wear and why? Shoes or not? Military gear or other?

Myself. I wear shoes most always when working out. I figure I will be wearing them when I have to use this stuff so I better get used to it. But I do go barefoot for a change once in a blue moon.

Clothes wise I have cargo pants I like to wear but I also have hospital pants I use as well. (Yes I know they are stolen. That is illegal. I'm going right to hell)

T-shirts for me because after a bit I'm too hot for anything else.


----------



## tmanifold (Aug 18, 2002)

I have always wondered why people who are not in the military, but practice a military style martial art feel the need to wear Combats. I HATE those stupid things. Those:soapbox: pants never fit right, they're uncomfortable and they aren't all that strong.

Seriously, is it to establish that said art is a military art? I prefer a good set of Judogi pants and depending what I want to do, a tshirt or bare-chested. If I want to be able to grab cloth then a strong Gi to is the most economocal way to go or a old jacket with the zipper or metal buttons removed.

Tony


----------



## Roland (Aug 18, 2002)

.......when you start wearing those 'combat' pants outside of training!


----------



## GouRonin (Aug 18, 2002)

I went to a surplus store and the cargo pants I have are way stronger than the the Judogi pants I have. I suppose that the older ones may have been of a heavier material.

I'll never understand why karateka and Judoka have to get all done up to work out. At least the Judoka have a reason because they use their Gi a lot.


----------



## arnisador (Aug 18, 2002)

The karateka adopted judo customs--the _kyu/dan_ grades, the _gi_--because it made (Okinawan) karate more acceptable in Japan proper. It was marketing. Judo is consdiered a gentleman's art, while karate is a ruffian's art, I'm told.


----------



## tmanifold (Aug 18, 2002)

I guess I have spent to much time in green.

Tony


----------

